# Need a new solenoid



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Any reccomendations? I need to purchase a new solenoid to replace the one that came with my Azoo regulator. I believe the failure was caused by a less-than-perfect check valve that came with the included equipment. It's truly a pain having to get up in the mornings to turn it on with the lights.

The pressure is automatically set @ 40 PSI, no adjusments.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I spotted this one from one of our sponsors. Any input?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

No experience with it, but it looks like it will do the job. 

By the way (btw) are you saying that water got to the regulator and messed it up? Just curious.

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is where I got my replacement solenoid. It works great, and you can get it with different size ports in it, to fit whatever regulator you have.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/sale.html


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Hoppy. It's a bit out of my budget for a while though.

John, the water reached the solenoid and messed it up. The regulator is fine, I just can't adjust the pressure from 40 psi (the thing was made that way, I got it in a CO2 kit).


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Aqua Medic offers a new "pulse" solenoid that only uses energy when switching (no heating up like the older versions.) Not sure of the price, tho.

http://www.aqua-medic.de/freshwater/en/3/ventil/


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks like my aqualine buske (sp?) that I got at online at aquarium supplies, except mine is stainless steel ends but yours is half the price. Works great off the same timer as the lights.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Here it is. www.customaquatic.com 
CO-AB73007 Price $49.99 
M-Ventil Aqualine Buschke German Solenoid Valve.

I was at work before and our websense blocks a lot of what I can do.


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

The solenoids on Rex's site are only $35 verses $33 at aquabuy... Rex has better quality stuff. Not sure why you said its out of your budget... its only $2 more???

Keith


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for pointing that out. I think I was looking at the cost of the regulator, not the solenoid . Oops.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Dewmazz,

I have a brand new, never used solenoid and will sell it to you for $20 + $4 shipping. PM me if you are interested.

Buying a solenoid has one important detail - make sure you can actually connect it to whatever regulator you have. Don't assume that you can get it and screw it to your regulator right away. You may have to get a few small fittings. 

The one that I have has no fittings - I lost them all, but even if I had them they may not be useful to you anyway.

--Nikolay


----------

